# My new Bolt won't display on my LG OLED TV



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

I just got my new 500GB Bolt from the $99 upgrade deal. Unfortunately my LG OLED TV does not like it.

I can see the initial Tivo logo, followed by "We're Getting Ready, Just a few more minutes" and then nothing.

I've tried using 2 different computer monitors... they both display the Bolt's menu and video sources just fine. I changed it to lower resolution but made no difference.

I'm not using a switcher or receiver but direct connect. I also tested different cables though one cable managed to display the video (sometimes with sound) for a few seconds then blanks out.

I tried all 3 inputs on my TV.. same thing.

I read that it could be due to HDCP handshaking so I put on a HDCP stripper/switcher but made no difference.

My Roamio has been working and still working.

Any other ideas I can try?


----------



## RoamioPete (Apr 3, 2017)

That's weird. Your thread title is a bit misleading.

It *is displaying* on your TV though since you say you can see them Tivo logo/start up screen? So not sure how the Tivo freezing up can be a TV problem. Sounds like the Tivo is having software issues.

Can you plug it into another TV and get it set up?


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

Problem solved:

Apparently the Bolt does not play well with my OLED when the setting for HDMI ULTRA HD Deep Coloris turned on for the particular HDMI input which it is connected to.

I tried another HDMI input that didn't have the Ultra Color option turned on and it worked normally.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

There's zillions of shoddy HDMI cables out there, and a 4K display is going to use more bandwidth. The premium certified cables are the most up to snuff cables you can get:
HDMI :: Premium HDMI Cable Certification Program :: FAQs
monoprice has different lengths at very reasonable prices.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I own an LG OLED. You have to pay attention, for every HDMI device you connect, whether or not "Ultra HD Deep Color" should be and is enabled for the HDMI port it's using. If the device doesn't support HDR (and the Bolt, sadly, still does not), you probably want that setting turned off for the port it's connected to.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> I own an LG OLED. You have to pay attention, for every HDMI device you connect, whether or not "Ultra HD Deep Color" should be and is enabled for the HDMI port it's using. If the device doesn't support HDR (and the Bolt, sadly, still does not), you probably want that setting turned off for the port it's connected to.


Yes the same with my Sony TV. Sony recommends not enabling their version of that, which is called "enhanced", when using non HDR devices.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

But then why was my Roamio not as picky as the Bolt?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow--who woulda think it?


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

Tivo Tech support was clueless. Once I found out what the issue was, I was nice enough to call them back so they can document the issue.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jlin said:


> Tivo Tech support was clueless. Once I found out what the issue was, I was nice enough to call them back so they can document the issue.


You are a nice person. I hope they are able to find a pen, so as to write it down on their arms.  Kidding, TiVo reps.!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

jlin said:


> But then why was my Roamio not as picky as the Bolt?


I don't know but if I had to guess it's because the Bolt outputs UHD (4K) while the Roamio only does 1080p. But honestly, that's just a guess.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I suspect more HDMI stupidity on one side or the other (probably TiVo since large numbers of other devices without HDR work fine when plugged into a HDR color enabled LG HDMI input). Someone doesn't appear to be capable of properly negotiating the protocol to say it isn't going to provide an HDR signal.


----------

